# Bad taste in my mouth!



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh and I just can't seem to kick it! It must be pregnancy related...anyone had this happen before? It is driving me nuts!


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi, I know in pregnancy that our mouths secrete more saliva. I would imagine that this can create a bad taste in the mouth too.
I have had short times where the taste wasn't so pleasant, almost like metallic. Also, being pregnant we are more sensitive to things such as taste and smell.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I always get that during pregnancy. What helps me is eating very strong flavored food. I always want things like chips and salsa or spicy food to cover that icky taste. Nothing else seems to help me.
Suzy


----------



## wmama (Mar 17, 2005)

Ugh, I have gotten this with all 3 of my pregnancies, and it's the worst! I found this time that it's made worse by starchy carbs--bread, crackers, cereals, those all make it really unbearable. I have some Altoid sours that help cut it somehow. Otherwise, I have one of those tongue scrapers, and after I eat I brush and use that. It helps a lot. And since I have to eat constantly, my teeth have never been cleaner







. The bad taste fades for me as the nausea does. I'm 12 weeks, and it's getting much better. I feel for you, and hope it's gone soon!


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

This so totally sucks. I am 10 weeks and I hope it fades away! I have been doing my fare share of eating heavily dill pickles (which I never eat, lol) and salsa, I guess I never realized that it does help to cut that. I have just never dealt with this and it is my 3rd pregnancy. Maybe I will try some Altoids...and you know what really bother's me is when you eat something really yummy and then you get "the taste"...ugghh. Totally ruined my Chunky Monkey, lol.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

I had this without realizing it at first. Figured it out after I gained a TON of weight in 4 weeks (like, um, 20 pounds), and realized I was eating all the time to get rid of the taste. After that, I started chewing gum and sucking on breath mints (duh!). This seemed to help (with the bad taste AND the weight gain, lol). And the situation seems to have improved in the last few weeks (am hardly reaching for the gum anymore). Now, if I'd just figured it out sooner, I'd only be at a 30 lb weight gain, instead of 45. Grrrrr.

Shana
EDD 7/29/05


----------



## emsmomtoo (May 5, 2003)

I feel like I am brushing my teeth constantly from the bad taste. I think it is mostly carbos that do it for me too. But that is all I feel like eating these days. I have been sucking on a lot of peppermints too.
I envy you who can eat spicey stuff early on . I can't even make up my grocery list without feeling nauceous.


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

I had this too. This was the first time, never had it with my previous pregnancies. I had it even before I knew I was pg and attributed it to a new toothpaste and mouthwash system. It subsided before the end of the first trimester, but I can't remember when. I do remember that it even made drinking water taste terrible!


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom (Feb 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emsmomtoo*
I feel like I am brushing my teeth constantly from the bad taste. I think it is mostly carbos that do it for me too. But that is all I feel like eating these days.

Ditto, ditto, ditto. I can't shake it and it's making me NUTS. I've eaten gum, mints (2 kinds), candied ginger, you name it. Had all those today (and brushed my teeth twice and it's only 3 pm) and the taste is so gross that I could lose my lunch just over the taste in my mouth, nevermind how my stomach feels. Waaah.....

btw, kroonkles---I love your smiley. I didn't even know they had a mama with a tichel!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I had this in my first pregnancy, and it turned out that I had thrush in my throat. Acidophilus helped a lot with that.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wmama*
I have some Altoid sours that help cut it somehow. Otherwise, I have one of those tongue scrapers, and after I eat I brush and use that. It helps a lot. And since I have to eat constantly, my teeth have never been cleaner







. The bad taste fades for me as the nausea does. I'm 12 weeks, and it's getting much better. I feel for you, and hope it's gone soon!

I second everything above!!! Sucking on anything sour seemed to help me....altoids, sour balls, lemon drops. Of course I felt guilty sucking on all that sugar but it was only for a month of so. Soda helped too....something about the fizzy on my tongue. At least I could get some all natural sodas from the health food store.

But the best thing for me was brushing often and yes, the tongue scraper. Never knew the made them, but they work!


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

The bad taste in my mouth seems worst when I have candy, tomato sauce, sweetened toothpaste (like with sucralose in it) or bread. Tootsie Rolls were the absolute worst. I was producing so much bad tasting saliva that I would have to just spit once in a while. Changing my toothpaste has definitely helped.


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom (Feb 5, 2002)

Which toothpaste did you switch to??? Thinking back, a few days ago we ran out of Tom's fluoride-free stuff and I started using a sample of Crest. Maybe that's part of why it's worse for me now....


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I use Tom's flouride free, and I can't stand any kind of sweet toothpaste. I have had this yucky mouth problem also. It has gotten a bit better, but I can't stand carbs, especially bread! The problem for me is that I can't brush my teeth when it happens, because it makes me gag. Oh well, it will be over sooner or later.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Uggghh yeah I have it too, except it tastes like I have been sucking on a bar of soap and it kind of burns. Carbs do tend to make it worse, but thats all I can handle at the moment. All meat sounds nasty.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovinglife*
Which toothpaste did you switch to??? Thinking back, a few days ago we ran out of Tom's fluoride-free stuff and I started using a sample of Crest. Maybe that's part of why it's worse for me now....

I was using Crest Vanilla Mint, and then switched to Crest Herbal Mint (?), and it was still bad, so I tried Aquafresh Whitening that we had stored away and it's not as bad. I guess those overly-flavored toothpastes are just all around disgusting to me now. I did just buy my kids some Burt's Bee's Orange toothpaste which is sugar free and will try that next.


----------



## normee (Aug 22, 2002)

I have it too! Also had for last pregnancies, but it's been awhile that I forgot about it. I also try mints and sour candies which helps. Brushing after all meals - I use the kind with baking soda in it and that seems to work good. But everything only lasts for a little bit to cure it then it is back again! First thing in am is the worst! Sometimes I think I have to apologize to people for pregnancy breath, though since we haven't told anyone yet I can't.


----------



## strawberryprincess (Apr 30, 2005)

i just wanted to mention that the bad mouth taste i had i'm almost certain was related to the prenatal vitamins i was taking. i had it all during my first pregnacy, a strange metallic taste, that was worsened by certain carbs (white flour stuff). anyway, i continued taking the vits for several months postpartum and when i quit taking them, the taste went away.

so if you are taking vits. you may want to try switching brands...something with a heavier couting maybe...just a suggestion.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

OMG!! I TOTALLY HAVE THIS!!

It drives me nuts. SO GROSS. Even Listerine only helps for like 5 mins. You wanna treat it like regular bad breath, but its so much more than that and IS UNSTOPPABLE!! AHHHHH.

I am praying its over when I hit 12 weeks (I'm 10 too Audrey!)

XOXO
Beth


----------



## der_salat (Sep 27, 2005)

Me too! Me too! Trying to chew gum to get rid of it but the feel of the gum in my mouth makes my stomach upset. I definitely don't remember it being this bad the first pregnancy...


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I have had this symptom for 2 days now. Af isn't even late yet, so I haven't tested. Is there any reason (other than pg) that would cause this horrible taste? I am taking prenatals (Rainbow Light), but I've been taking them for months and haven't experienced this until now. Any clues, wise mamas?


----------



## allyduq (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm 8 weeks pregnant with number 2 - and I can't shake that horrible taste in my mouth! The doctor felt that I have indigestion and acid reflux - some due to the prenatal vit. So I was told to stop them - I've been off them for about 2 weeks now and still that horrible taste is in my mouth all the time and my stomach also starts to feel sour. Any suggestions as to how to stop this taste, or make it a little more tolerable...anyone know if this ends after the first trimester? Thanks!


----------

